# Too early to talk about BLACK FRIDAY hopes and dreams?



## Nate Johnson (Sep 20, 2020)

I mean, I was able to buy Halloween Oreos in mid-August, so.....

Participating in the purchasing spree last year for the first time was super fun, so I've got a little list brewing for this year, deals pending of course:

Fluffy Audio Spaghetti Western
ProjectSam Swing!/Swing More!
Performance Samples Vista (maybe?) SOMETHING from them anyways
Slate & Ash Cycles
Spitfire Percussion Swarm
Spitfire Albion Neo

But maybe above all, some new tech to more efficiently my entire music life (read: COMPUTER)

see ya in 50 pages!


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 20, 2020)

I'd start by making a list of Black Friday purchases from last year, that you didn't really use yet. I've got a few myself.


----------



## decredis (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm hoping IW1.2 comes out before BF so that I'm in a position to decide whether I "need" VSL Synchronized WW, and if I do then I'm hoping VSL SWW goes on sale.

I'm kind of hoping that I didn't miss the boat on the last big sale of Modo Bass, now they've brought a lite version out, and that there'll be a good reduction on full Modo Bass nonetheless.

Big sales on Emotional or Bohemian Violin et al. could tempt me.

Not sure what else tbh. Unlike this time last year, I'm basically happy with what I've got, only have room for improvement (to my tastes) in woodwinds really, although something stringswise that's more flexible than JBV and more easily well-timbred than SM (which could be satisfied by IS when it comes out) would be nice.

Oh I suppose maybe a massive top-of-the-range piano VST, but that might also mean buying a new SSD.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 20, 2020)

I've been waiting to buy Serum so at this point, I might wait a little longer for a sale.

Actually, I just googled "Xfer Serum Black Friday" and found that they don't really do sales. Oh well. I guess in a way that's good, because now I won't have to justify waiting (to myself lol) and can just get it the next time I feel impulsive about buying it.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 20, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> I've been waiting to buy Serum so at this point, I might wait a little longer for a sale.
> 
> Actually, I just googled "Xfer Serum Black Friday" and found that they don't really do sales. Oh well. I guess in a way that's good, because now I won't have to justify waiting (to myself lol) and can just get it the next time I feel impulsive about buying it.



Just buy it on splice for 9.99 per month...


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm on a strict diet since the beginning of 2020. regarding new software purchases, so I try not to think about deals and sales too much. Instead, I'm looking forward to quality freeware or a gift or two from commercial developers. The only deal that would almost certainly make me give in is the possible "The Ton" BF collection from Spitfire. These are the best odds one can expect to get from them, so it's really hard to pass on. Especially if it would contain at least one title I'm even remotely interested in.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 20, 2020)

I am almost embarrassed to admit this here, but there is almost nothing that I feel the need to add to my collection. In fact I've spent some time this year retiring a handful of libraries I just don't use.

Still, as a card carrying member of the GAS syndicate there are things I'd add if the price were right...

First and foremost is a "horns" library that covers all the non-orchestral styles. Right now I use OT Glory Days, Vir2 Mojo2, and Chris Hein Horns, and if they blended at all perhaps I'd drop this from the wish list. Or maybe I just need to spend more time with all three?

Next up is Keyscape - I own, and use, Omni and Trillian, and I love them both, so I am inclined to believe that Keyscape is in the same league. But I think I've got electric pianos pretty well covered, and I think my acoustic pianos (grand and upright) are in pretty good shape, so it would have to be a big discount (and they are not famous for that) to tempt me. It is a really cool library, but I just don't need it.

And last, I love the idea of the "Intimate" sections from 8Dio - many of the demos are pretty much what I'd like to be able to do with brass, winds, and strings, stuff that larger libraries just kind of smother. But there is little call for that at the moment, so it too would have to be an insanely deep discount for me to falter.

In fairness, unless it is a complete turkey (which is highly unlikely, nigh impossible) I will buy Alex's Cinematic Studio Woodwinds whenever it is released. I've got some cash hidden away for just that purchase<G>.

I suppose I could hope that some groundbreaking new library or plugin is announced between now and the holidays, but really, I'd rather keep my money for other stuff - a better control surface comes to mind, and there are probably still at least a couple guitars that I'd enjoy playing<G>!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm on a strict diet since the beginning of 2020. regarding new software purchases, so I try not to think about deals and sales too much. Instead, I'm looking forward to quality freeware or a gift or two from commercial developers. The only deal that would almost certainly make me give in is the possible "The Ton" BF collection from Spitfire. These are the best odds one can expect to get from them, so it's really hard to pass on. Especially if it would contain at least one title I'm even remotely interested in.


Yet here you are, an active and widely respected forum member who has shared quite a lot of cool new music over the past few months... all these sales and this gear lust is just distracting us from actually playing and composing... so as tempting as BF may be, I truly do not need ANY of the things I listed above... I might as well wish for health and more energy to actually being able to play and record more...

Is it too early for 2021 resolutions?


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> ... all these sales and this gear lust is just distracting us from actually playing and composing... so as tempting as BF may be, I truly do not need ANY of the things I listed above... I might as well wish for health and more energy to actually being able to play and record more...



I think we should all print out this thought and place it in a prominent place in our studios. So true!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 20, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm on a strict diet since the beginning of 2020. regarding new software purchases, so I try not to think about deals and sales too much. Instead, I'm looking forward to quality freeware or a gift or two from commercial developers. The only deal that would almost certainly make me give in is the possible "The Ton" BF collection from Spitfire. These are the best odds one can expect to get from them, so it's really hard to pass on. Especially if it would contain at least one title I'm even remotely interested in.



What’s The Ton BF collection from SF?


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> What’s The Ton BF collection from SF?



A special BF collection that includes up to three SA titles sold for 99€ in total.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 20, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> A special BF collection that includes up to three SA titles sold for 99€ in total.



what was included in the last one ?


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 20, 2020)

British Drama Toolkit, eDNA Earth, and Orchestral Grand. Since I already had the last two, they were automatically deducted from the grand total, so I had to pay only a symbolic price for BDT.


----------



## Cheezus (Sep 20, 2020)

I missed the recent sale but would really like the Strezov choirs. Anything by Performance samples would be great as well.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 20, 2020)

Life is what happens to you while your busy waiting for BF sales.....


----------



## shadowsoflight (Sep 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> ... all these sales and this gear lust is just distracting us from actually playing and composing...



I think you are right. In my case I find that I am stuck looking for deals on gear in my spare time because I don't have a chance to get on my computer to write music... But I sometimes let it get in the way of my actual composition time, so I'm trying to get better about that.

I really want Elysion this BF, which will be perfect for a concept album - part of a multi-album series - I have been planning to do about the Solar System. But I've made it a goal to finish it's predecessor first, and that has helped keep me motivated to write!

So I've been able to keep a bit of focus by linking my purchases to projects... But it's still very hard not to want everything!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 20, 2020)

For the first time, there's nothing I need and basically nothing I want. I'll continue to try and reduce the number of plugins I have installed. I need to focus on trying to make music rather than anything surrounding it.

That said, I'm curious about the upcoming Lindell API plugin, but not so much if it's another channel strip I don't need or use. But I'd wait until that's $29 or less if I get it at some point. The only other thing I've been pondering are some Lexicon IRs.


----------



## Frederick (Sep 20, 2020)

I only have VI's on my wishlist left that aren't released yet. I'll probably end up spending a couple of hundred on nice to have stuff that's priced too good to be true.


----------



## Illico (Sep 20, 2020)

-50% on Single Fabfilter product (not bundle)


----------



## Beans (Sep 20, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I only have VI's on my wishlist left that aren't released yet. I'll probably end up spending a couple of hundred on nice to have stuff that's priced too good to be true.



This is me. Infinite Strings and EWHO Opus Edition*, though we know very little about them. I may be tempted by some VSL sales if they occur, but I'm really hoping that I drop some cash on these two and be done with it.

* Or perhaps Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, though the Infinite Woodwinds update or Opus quality could diminish my interest there.



Illico said:


> -50% on Single Fabfilter product (not bundle)



And this is my non-VI wish for BF.


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 20, 2020)

Hoping to pull the trigger on JXL Brass if OT is extra kind this year.


----------



## Utkarsh (Sep 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I’ll add to this:
> 
> 1. 8dio Century Strings 2.0 update (this month?)
> 
> ...


I Actually wiped drool after reading this comment 🤪


----------



## Rick McGuire (Sep 20, 2020)

I’m sure another sale might come along before Black Friday, but I have my eyes on Ferrum and Risenge from Keepforest. Not a total need, but they’d be very helpful


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ok. An anonymous mod is deleting posts again. Claiming I’m making things “more difficult”, don’t know what I’m doing wrong but I’m outta here. Cheers and good luck.


Whoa. The lack of transparency is disturbing.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 20, 2020)

Not necessarily Black Friday... but waves... I finally have to WUP. V9 plug-ins seem to work fine still, but I can’t reinstall them if needed on Catalina+. (yes there is a gloriously painful workaround from backups... but still). V10 plug-ins work fine too... but same deal. I looked at outsmarting the WUP with some of the low priced upgrades... but WUP is the cheapest option And I missed their last WUP sale. So WUP it is on their next sale. That’s my best play... And seeing it has been since 2015, I think throwing 2 bills at Waves after 5 years of support is a pretty awesome deal.

Also Melodyne 5 studio upgrade (still on v4 Studio which is awesome and I use daily.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ok. An anonymous mod is deleting posts again. Claiming I’m making things “more difficult”, don’t know what I’m doing wrong but I’m outta here. Cheers and good luck.


The post I deleted was your response to a post about the political correctness of the term "Black Friday," by a regular in the Political Section of the forum. (I deleted his as well, prompted by the reports we got about it.)

All I'm trying to do is keep this thread from getting derailed by a political correctness debate. It doesn't seem like that big a deal to me.



doctoremmet said:


> I’ll delete all other posts in here, just because I have that power


~sigh~


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 20, 2020)

For Black Friday, I'd first need to buy some money...


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Sep 20, 2020)

Unless Century Woodwinds pop up around that time there aren't a whole lot of VI's I feel I need right now. Jade Empire could tempt me with a near intro-price sale since I was too broke at the time to grab it then.

I'll be looking at more storage space, finally maxing out my ram, and a mic or two.


----------



## Cheezus (Sep 20, 2020)

Ryan Fultz said:


> Jade Empire could tempt me with a near intro-price sale since I was too broke at the time to grab it them.



It's only 9.99 at Amazon:


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> The post I deleted was your response to a post about the political correctness of the term "Black Friday," by a regular in the Political Section of the forum. (I deleted his as well, prompted by the reports we got about it.)
> 
> All I'm trying to do is keep this thread from getting derailed by a political correctness debate. It doesn't seem like that big a deal to me.
> 
> ...


Maybe don’t do it anonymously. It is highly irritating to not even know what comment or post is missing and to have it deleted with some cryptic remark or other. I try my best do refrain from too much snarkiness around here. Because most people from across the Atlantic seem to have lost all sense of humour these days. Sigh all you want. The eyerolling pleasure is all mine my dear Mike. Proceed!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 20, 2020)

Blue Cat Audio Late Replies. I like it as a go-to delay but also for its interesting sound design possibilities with customizing taps. I have started some tracks with the demo that I want to finish, ha.

Tantra. I just want to play with it. Or maybe Cable Guys Shaperbox, as it might overlap in some ways (I bought the Time Shaper part of it on sale recently).

Emotional cello because the demos made me emotional.

GG Audio Blue3--not sure if they have sales. Also thinking about Pianoteq. 

Probably some reverb I've never heard of.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> The post I deleted was your response to a post ...



I appreciate the explanation! Back to sales talk...

I’d like a big VSL sale, Infinite updates and IS, nothing unusual. Oh JXL Brass sale would be nice so I could complete my library.

The only thing from Spitfire I want at the moment is HZS, but I go back and forth on it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 20, 2020)

I would particularly like to see a decent OT sale on their Berlin Orchestra series, as it transitions to the Sine Player.

I bought the Berlin Woodwinds on sale some time ago, but the heavy Capsule memory overhead stopped me from going with the Brass and Strings. Now Sine Player seems to be getting a little more mature and stable, a nice sale on these libraries on the new player would be quite tempting. I think that would be on the cards anyway, as they have done this with some of the Arks...

I've pretty much given up hope of seeing the reboot of Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra this year - though I'd love to be proved wrong. The BBCSO seems to be their new muse.

I'd also like to see a nice big price drop on the 8TB Samsung 8tb 870 SSD drive.....


----------



## Larbguy (Sep 20, 2020)

Albion V, mainly. 

Maybe the Time Series by OT as well, if there is a Sine port deal that gets me, though my excitement on them has cooled and I'd rather save that money for the chance of a new Ark installment. 

I've also been going back and fourth in my brain on whether or not to get Action Strings / Brass. If there's a sale I may be temped. Those, or CSS. I love PLCK and it's out-of-the-box playability, but I own all the Arks and Inspires and enjoy using those as my 'backbone' libraries, and I feel like those cover pretty much everything I want to do (besides mega mega soft stuff, hence Albion V), in terms of orchestra sound.


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 20, 2020)

Right now my BF wish list includes:

Gullfoss
Audio Imperia Photosynthesis vols 1-4
Impact Soundworks Super Audio Cart and Super Audio Cart PC
Keep Forest Evolution and Risenge Pro
CSW (fingers crossed)
I just don't see myself going for much else at the moment. Of course, I always do spend more than I plan...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 20, 2020)

Hopefully HOOPUS is released before then. Besides that, possibly Albion NEO And CineBrass Pro + Sonore (Can’t replicate that brass sound it seems with CSB, JXL, or HWB).


----------



## AndyP (Sep 20, 2020)

Reverbs:
Cinematic Rooms / Seventh Heaven

VSL:
Synchron FX Strings
Dimension Brass
Synchron Woodwinds

Strezov:
Jade
Storm Choir Ultimate

And hopefully very soon HOOPUS. it feels like my highlight this year.


----------



## cqd (Sep 20, 2020)

Just waiting for CSW and HOOPUS really..
Might pick up addictive drums if its 50% off, and a nembrini amp or two if they're 30 bucks each..


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 20, 2020)

My biggest hope is that my wallet stays full and healthy.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Sep 20, 2020)

Definites for me:

Spitfire:
BHCT
LCO Strings

Other things I’m interested in for the right price.

Fluffy Audio:
Spaghetti Western
Solo Woodwinds Complete Bundle

Spitfire:
Studio Orchestra Professional

Strezov:
Jade

NI:
KU13CE update.


----------



## purplehamster (Sep 20, 2020)

1st BUY - RAM

2nd BUY - REVERB
* 7th Heaven/CineRooms Std
* Spaces-II 
* Blackhole 

3rd/4th/5th BUY
STRINGS
* PS Vista
* Cremona Quartet 
* Xsample AIL Contemporary Solo Strings 
* BO Sospiro Strings 
* FA Venice modern strings 
BRASS
* OT JXL Brass 
PERCUSSION
* Ferrum
* Heavyocity Damage 2 
PIANO
* NI NOIRE 
OTHER
* UVI World Suite 2 
* Nada
* ARKHIS


----------



## Wally Garten (Sep 20, 2020)

Does anybody know if Aaron Venture does BF sales?


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 20, 2020)

N


----------



## BradHoyt (Sep 20, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Does anybody know if Aaron Venture does BF sales?


I second that...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Does anybody know if Aaron Venture does BF sales?


Last year he sort of did. He announced IB1.4 and coinciding with that release did a nice bundle sale. Eventually 1.4 was released not around BF but this year in april, but there was a nice sale then.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 21, 2020)

I don't particularly have the funds this year on account of a planned move and new studio. So no large purchases this Black Friday.

That said, I'm very interested in some of the Embertone solo instruments and if there's a killer deal on anything from Eduardo Tarilonte it's going to be hard to stop myself.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> and if there's a killer deal on anything from Eduardo Tarilonte it's going to be hard to stop myself.



Isn't there a 2 for 1 deal at bestservice almost every year?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 21, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Isn't there a 2 for 1 deal at bestservice almost every year?



Oh, possibly. But I can only maybe justify buying one library for half-price this year.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 21, 2020)

Just give me the Vista Strings.
And Luftrum Bioscape, but it is too new for a BF sale, so I guess I will buy it full price anyway.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 21, 2020)

8DIO Claire Piccolo, Oboe, English Horn to complete my collection

Insolidus choir if it's a really solid discount

Hoping for CSW to be released then. Owners of CSS /CSB will probably get 30% off no matter what.

Fabfilter discount would be interesting too. Not much else


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 21, 2020)

Jade, Rhodope2, Fab-Filter Pro-Q, are on top of my list.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 21, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Isn't there a 2 for 1 deal at bestservice almost every year?


For the last few years it has been 40% off on nearly all Best Service products. Plus a free Hall of Fame reverb with each purchase.  I may be wrong, but I think the last BF BOGO sale on all BS was 2016 or 2017.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey! What are you doing? 
Looking for inspiration? No, I'm waiting for the next black friday.


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 21, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Isn't there a 2 for 1 deal at bestservice almost every year?



They haven't done the 2-for-1 for at least a couple years now. I believe the last sale was 40% off.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 21, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> They haven't done the 2-for-1 for at least a couple years now. I believe the last sale was 40% off.



Weird, when I googled I found a mention of it as recent as this year: 









2 for 1 Eduardo Tarilonte Vocal Libraries


https://www.bestservice.de/deals/eduardo_tarilonte_vocal_library_2for1_weekend_promotion_2337.html Eduardo Tarilonte Vocal Library 2for1 Weekend Promotion an - nur 4 Tage! Das heißt, wenn Sie bis zum einschließlich 17. Februar eine der unten angegebenen Vocal Libraries kaufen, erhalten Sie...




recording.de


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 21, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Weird, when I googled I found a mention of it as recent as this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected, although it looks like that sale was just their vocal libraries.

When I bought Celtic ERA and Ancient Persia ERA I was waiting for a 2-for-1, but they did 40% off instead. That was last year's BF sale.


----------



## Beans (Sep 21, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Rhodope2



Oof, this is one I don't at all need and balked at during the last sale, but I've got all of the other Strezov Choirs (except what comes in Balkan). Might as well complete the bunch.


----------



## Saya (Sep 21, 2020)

CSS/CSB.. have been waited for almost a year..
Dream to have OT Berlin main string series on 40% sale like one of BFs previously, also JXL Brass.. missed intro price, missed my life
Also need a new SSD to get everything stored properly...

FINALLY, I WANT MONEY


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 21, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Weird, when I googled I found a mention of it as recent as this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In 2016 and maybe 2017, Best Service did a Black Friday BOGO sale on all Best Service products: ALL the Tarilontes, ALL the Chris Heins, EthnoWorld, etc.

You asked "don't they do that every year?" And the answer to that is no. I do a post on all BF sales and it didn't happen in 2018 or 2019. 

I thought this was a post on Black Friday. I was trying to be helpful. The sale on Tarilonte vocal libraries didn't happen on BF.

Maybe this year they will do a BOGO store-wide sale again on BF.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 21, 2020)

BBCSO Pro if it is 40%. Otherwise, no real plans. I wait and see what the deals are. 

There are 3 sales I watch closely, but since I already have a lot of each of their products, I buy less and less - Sonokinetic, Toontrack and 8Dio.


----------



## pianistje (Sep 21, 2020)

I have everything covered and only want Synapse Dune3. It has some devastatingly good patches in the trial version i downloaded that make me want the full version. Not sure i will use it much though....but it is the first EDM kinda synth that doesn’t turn me off completely. I don’t do trance or EDM whatsoever , but Dune3 is a piece of art sound wise.....it sounds THAT good to my ears. Almost bought it if not for this topic. Hope it has a black friday sale somewhere soon.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 21, 2020)

Paul Grymaud said:


> Hey! What are you doing?
> Looking for inspiration? No, I'm waiting for the next black friday.


You should upgrade to a better guitar!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 21, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> I mean, I was able to buy Halloween Oreos in mid-August, so.....
> 
> ...
> 
> see ya in 50 pages!


LOL! Yeah, pumpkin spice latte's hit the drive-thru's across the CONUS in the end of August for pete's sake. I know, I've gotten a few... dozen... since then.

Hopefully Spitfire does the BBCSO sale again so I can upgrade Core to Pro for 400 bucks. I hammered away on Core and now I'm itching for Pro features especially mics.

Other than that, I should be good to go. Oh, but that VSL Steinway, keeps nagging me to join CFX... ugh.

But that's it. Nothing else. Oh, wait, Berlin Brass and String Expansions (muted brass, FX)... surely they won't put that on sale. Right?



And I absolutely don't need to buy Keyscape for all the electric pianos, but it's kind of hard to not WANT that after watching Greg Phillingane's demo... the thing that really stands out is his TIMIMG and rhythm, the guy is phenomenal. Sorry, got off the track there for a minute (psssst: watch the video!)


----------



## Marsen (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> and if there's a killer deal on anything from Eduardo Tarilonte it's going to be hard to stop myself.



There is actual a deal for owners of specific Era Libs.
It is 159,- for Dark Era or Celtic Era:

https://www.bestservice.de/deals/step_up_promotion_up_to_50_off_2712.html


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 21, 2020)

I hope Spitfire releases another contentious Black Friday offer that leads to an epic 50 page rage-thread.
BF wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## EasterIslandStatue (Sep 22, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> I hope Spitfire releases another contentious Black Friday offer that leads to an epic 50 page rage-thread.
> BF wouldn't be the same without it.



What was so contentious about it?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 22, 2020)

Marsen said:


> There is actual a deal for owners of specific Era Libs.
> It is 159,- for Dark Era or Celtic Era:
> 
> https://www.bestservice.de/deals/step_up_promotion_up_to_50_off_2712.html


If Best Service does the 40% off sale this year, it will be a few dollars less to buy stuff like Celtic Era outright rather than these prices to crossgrade to it. 

But in the past they have not included the upgrades in their BF prices. Maybe the crossgrades. But, for example, if you want to add Vocal Codex to Era II, this is the first time I remember it being discounted.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 22, 2020)

EasterIslandStatue said:


> What was so contentious about it?


The details escape me but it was a free strings library (Aperture) offered up only if you spent above a certain amount during the sale. I didn't see the issue, others did in true VIC style.


----------



## rudi (Sep 22, 2020)

I shouldn't feed my GAS... but I probably will 
I've had my eyes / ears on Cinematic Strings 2 or Cinematic Studio Strings for a while.
Do they normally come up for sale during BF?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 22, 2020)

rudi said:


> I shouldn't feed my GAS... but I probably will
> I've had my eyes / ears on Cinematic Strings 2 or Cinematic Studio Strings for a while.
> Do they normally come up for sale during BF?


Yes. 25% off for a few days.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 22, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> The details escape me but it was a free strings library (Aperture) offered up only if you spent above a certain amount during the sale. I didn't see the issue, others did in true VIC style.



yeah the BF price for BBCSO came in at the same discount as the prior intro price - the added ‘discount’ for that price point (as some chose to perceive it) was the free Aperture library. Early adopters went bonkers, believing they deserved to also get this free library, even though it simply wasn’t on the table then. Great times


----------



## Uiroo (Sep 22, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> Early adopters went bonkers


And it was unbelievably clumsy of Spitfire to reward those who waited for the reviews with a little gift instead of those who put their trust in the company by buying BBCSO instantly. 

I didn't even buy BBCSO, this is just obvious.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 22, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> And it was unbelievably clumsy of Spitfire to reward those who waited for the reviews with a little gift instead of those who put their trust in the company by buying BBCSO instantly.
> 
> I didn't even buy BBCSO, this is just obvious.


Actually, it was free for anyone who spent over the minimum amount, not just those buying BBCSO. I know because I got it and I don't own BBCSO....yet.


----------



## barteredbride (Sep 22, 2020)

Anyone looking out for black Friday deals on anything other than libraries?? 

Like hardware stuff??

I'm thinking of keeping an eye out for deals on a pair of Adam A7x's...

Maybe there's not many deals on black Friday for hardware, I haven't really looked before!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> Anyone looking out for black Friday deals on anything other than libraries??
> 
> Like hardware stuff??
> 
> ...


A second Roli Seaboard Block to extend my range to 48 keys would be welcomed. Last year 50% off. But they’re completely out of stock now....


----------



## decredis (Sep 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> A second Roli Seaboard Block to extend my range to 48 keys would be welcomed. Last year 50% off. But they’re completely out of stock now....


Gosh, was that direct from Roli? Did they have sale on the Rise as well?


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 22, 2020)

Got to wonder what the current situation is doing for manufacturing of hardware. They usually are ramping up by now for Xmas sales. Of course, a lot of people don't have money to buy stuff either, so it may go either way.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 22, 2020)

I got the Lightblock Block SE last year for $100. I have found it to be a very handy thing. You can use it as an XY pad or 4 XY pads. You can use it as 4 sliders. You can of course use it as a drum pad, and assign MIDI notes in various places. I find it a very intuitive way to map out and play some hand drums. 
And lots of other stuff. All your configurations can be saved as presets and quickly called up through their software. 

And of course it works well with all the other ROLI stuff.

I do worry if ROLI is always going to be around, though...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 22, 2020)

I just remembered, in the same vein as the Embertone libs I'm on the lookout for, during their annual 'Days of Christmas' sale I'm hoping for some nice deals on some smaller Sonokinetic libs.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 22, 2020)

This year is about real instruments, hardware and acoustic treatment for me. Got software in abundance.


----------



## Wally Garten (Sep 22, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> Anyone looking out for black Friday deals on anything other than libraries??
> 
> Like hardware stuff??
> 
> ...



Hardware seems like it never gets a very steep discount (I'm sure because the overhead is greater), but 

I've been thinking about selling off some of my synths and trying to find some kind of all-in-one solution that I can really master. Maybe the MiniBrute 2S, since it has the Arturia sequencers I'm already familiar with from the Beatstep Pro and the DrumBrute. But I don't know for sure yet.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 22, 2020)

Would love to update my studio with a pair of Yamaha HS8, plus an HS8S. It's been well over a decade since I bought monitors, so I have no idea if there are any BF specials for such things.

I'm all plugined and libraried out - if I can't make decent music with the stuff I have, the problem is definitely on the human side of things  

But of course, there are a few new/potential libraries on my radar:
- Classic Rock EZbass expansion from Toontrack
- Woodwinds and solo instrument libraries from Audio Imperia (hopefully)
- New strings library from Sonokinetic (may not be in 2020)

I say all this now, but in spite of my best intentions, odds are come Dec. 1, I'll have emptied my wallet several times over and will be in desperate need of more SSD storage 



​


----------



## Korpinen (Sep 25, 2020)

As an orchestral library newbie I was wondering if Spitfire do Black Friday sales every single year? What kind of discounts are we talking about, if we take the 449 euro Neo, for example? I mean, I might as well wait another two months before pulling the trigger on my first proper Spitfire library. Will be enough time to decide between Neo, Tundra and the Olafur Arnalds Evolutions...


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 25, 2020)

I'll be buying a house, so no sample libraries for me this time around.





Wow. What a boring answer.


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 25, 2020)

Korpinen said:


> As an orchestral library newbie I was wondering if Spitfire do Black Friday sales every single year?



Spitfire does several sales per year, including BF.

AFAIK, their best deals for individual libraries is the Christmas wishlist sales they do (e.g. you put libraries on your wishlist, they send you an individualized discount code).


----------



## Korpinen (Sep 25, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> AFAIK, their best deals for individual libraries is the Christmas wishlist sales they do (e.g. you put libraries on your wishlist, they send you an individualized discount code)



Thanks for the tip! Was kinda scratching my head what the wishlist was for. Will keep an eye on Spitfire deals as we approach Black Friday. @JRod.Simons thanks for the link, mate!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 25, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Spitfire does several sales per year, including BF.
> 
> AFAIK, their best deals for individual libraries is the Christmas wishlist sales they do (e.g. you put libraries on your wishlist, they send you an individualized discount code).



They also did that Apex sale 50% off

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/apex/


----------



## Beans (Sep 25, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I'll be buying a house, so no sample libraries for me this time around.
> 
> Wow. What a boring answer.



I just got a quote for putting in a pool. Part of me is thinking, "Hmm, if I take away feature-x from the pool, I could probably pick up Rhodope 2 on the next sale."


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 25, 2020)

I guess I'll buy Seventh Heaven, u-he Repro, if Spitfire has a no-brainer sale on Hans Zimmer Strings I might get those, Heavyocity has some stuff I'm eying for a long time now, Soniccoutures Array Mbira could be interesting for an upcoming project. Apart from that, and it kinda hurts me to say, I guess I'm fucking covered! Nobody needs that many sample libraries. Sample libraries also kinda start to depress me. I wish I had a proper room to record some stuff live. All I need is a proper room.......and......instruments......and the skill to play them (yeah alright, not so worried about that one)...... .


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 25, 2020)

easyrider said:


> They also did that Apex sale 50% off
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/apex/


But Apex is only one item they choose. Same as The Ton. The Xmas wishlist (40% most individual libraries/3% off collections) is usually the best general sale where you can get a deal on what you want.


----------



## jazzbozo (Sep 25, 2020)

These could tempt me if they go on sale:

1. Brass - Cinematic studio brass (or Cinebrass core if the discount is too good to pass up; bummed to miss the best deal possible with the composer kit from NI)
2. Strings - Cinematic studio strings +/ cinematic strings 2
3. Percussion - Berlin + Timpani
4. Woodwinds - Berlin

After that I'm done, I swear...


----------



## Hadrondrift (Sep 25, 2020)

Korpinen said:


> I was wondering if Spitfire do Black Friday sales every single year?


Guess so, and they will have their wish list at Christmas, I think. Practically, that is anything for 40% off, if it's not brand new. I have a small personal rule to protect myself from expensive impulse buys:
_Thou shall not buy a Spitfire Library if it is not 40% off._​For this year I have decided not to buy another library, but my personal wish list is not empty, which is an obvious and psychologically stressful contradiction that I will probably resolve by, uhm, buying a library. My list contains Cinematic Studio Winds, so maybe this will be the savior in times of need?


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 25, 2020)

backstory.. kind of...
Since i want to move away from midi sequencing my compositions and moving into the realm of going "traditional" composing by notation...
(Many composers experienced or believe that notation yields more creative/better compositions because of the visual aid it provides the composers. I shall experience it myself if it's actually true or not.. )

Some software is wanted:
Dorico 50% (or more) discount,
Altiverb 50% (or more) discount *or* MIR PRO 50% discount (or more) and 50% discount on the room packs
(need a good convolution reverb *with* virtual placement option),


hardware wanted:
Studio monitors at big discounts (not set on a brand or model),
Audio interface discounts (not set on brand or model)
A3 printer discount (to print the sheets)


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Ryan Fultz (Sep 25, 2020)

Korpinen said:


> As an orchestral library newbie I was wondering if Spitfire do Black Friday sales every single year? What kind of discounts are we talking about, if we take the 449 euro Neo, for example? I mean, I might as well wait another two months before pulling the trigger on my first proper Spitfire library. Will be enough time to decide between Neo, Tundra and the Olafur Arnalds Evolutions...




Their Christmas sale has historically been significantly better than BF with the exception that on BF you might get a single item or two that is discounted more than the christmas sale. For bundles and the like their christmas sale is much better.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 26, 2020)

I only have a small wish list now and most of it will never go on sale (Cinematic Studio and Valhalla) so there's no rush to buy  . Maybe Eventide Blackhole or Seventh Heaven Pro? I'm keeping it sub $500 this year since there isn't much that I want bad enough to splurge on. I've learned to be thankful for what I already have considering how the past year has gone for so many.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 26, 2020)

The only product that I feel is missing to my arsenal is NI/Galaxy Instruments "Mysteria". I absolutely love "Thrill", and Mysteria shares the same interface and sound quality. But it has to be at least 30% off, for it is quite expensive. This is COVID year, and money doesn't grow on trees.

Since I keep on buying the VSL BBO libraries that I like as they come out, it will have an impact on my budget. A good move from VSL would be to offer the same introductory price for all BBO products for 24 hours. That would be a good occasion to catch up for what we missed when we were broke or unaware of the products.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 26, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> I only have a small wish list now and most of it will never go on sale (Cinematic Studio and Valhalla) so there's no rush to buy  . Maybe Eventide Blackhole or Seventh Heaven Pro? I'm keeping it sub $500 this year since there isn't much that I want bad enough to splurge on. I've learned to be thankful for what I already have considering how the past year has gone for so many.


Cinematic Studio Series do make sales from time to time, for example last year on Black Friday.

Hopefully they’ll repeat that sale this BF too


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 26, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Cinematic Studio Series do make sales from time to time, for example last year on Black Friday.
> 
> Hopefully they’ll repeat that sale this BF too


I only need CSB and a sale won't do anything since I already have the loyalty code which is the best option. Like I said , no rush on buying.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 26, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Cinematic Studio Series do make sales from time to time, for example last year on Black Friday.
> 
> Hopefully they’ll repeat that sale this BF too


I don't remember the details, but I'm pretty sure I bought CSS on sale, and I bought CSSS with 30% off the week after (it was just released). I also got 30% off when CSB was released. The same kind of deal we get with Eduardo's ERA series.


----------



## Marsen (Sep 27, 2020)

I really hope for a Orchestral Tools NI Deal like last year.
The Metropolis Arks are on Top of my wishlist.

Last year, I got Time Macro and both Inspire 's.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 27, 2020)

Ill be happy just to pay full price for CSW


----------



## decredis (Oct 4, 2020)

After a weekend of playing around with various amp sims (Helix Native, Amplitube, Bias Amp/FX, and Neural DSP) my Black Friday hopes now firmly include Neural DSP doing some kind of sale. Their Plini and Cory Wong are especially wonderful, and the Parallax and Darkglass are pretty cool for bass too. 

I always thought I was basically happy with Guitar Rig, and that if I wanted anything more I'd want something with a lot of tweakable parameters and options, so I was initially drawn to Bias; but, idk, I guess with enough knowledge and skill one can get wonderful things from it and from Helix, but there's a lot of range of tone in the Neural DSP sims, and they all just sound amazing out of the box, like the leap from the rest of the crowd (at least in terms of their presets) to NDSP seems a vastly bigger leap than from GR5 to the rest of the crowd.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Oct 4, 2020)

decredis said:


> I always thought I was basically happy with Guitar Rig


Regarding amp sims, I'd recommend to check Overloud TH-U as well, and maybe the Mercuriall amps. In my opinion, Guitar Rig can't compete sound wise with any of those anymore, even with its recent update to 6. I still use GR as a versatile effects processor, though. The Neural DSP amps are really nice, but I found them uncomfortably heavy on the CPU for me.


----------



## decredis (Oct 4, 2020)

Hadrondrift said:


> Regarding amp sims, I'd recommend to check Overloud TH-U as well, and maybe the Mercuriall Amps.


Ah thanks for the suggestions I'd seen those mentioned but hadn't tried them yet. 

Yes, for complex concatenations of effects, Guitar Rig is cool, but trying Neural DSP's amp sims has now ruined my ears for Guitar Rig's, lol. My CPU seems fine with them, but I'll check out the ones you suggest for a more informed choice.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 4, 2020)

For years I have kept a list of stuff that I am waiting until Black Friday to buy.

I'm embarrassed to admit that today there's nothing on my list anymore except for CSW, which isn't a BF thing. Not because I have shown discipline, but because I haven't.

So... this year my money is set aside for surprises. It's an All-GAS plan.

For example, in 2018, AFTER I spent my carefully prepared budget on Black Friday (including an orchestral library I immediately didn't like and have never used), Orchestral Tools suddenly offered Ark 1&2 for $499, Ark 3&4 for $499 and the two Inspires for $349. I sprang for the Inspires. I was overjoyed to get the Inspires, but also depressed that I didn't hear about the deal a few days earlier. 

I don't have anything on my list, but I suspect I will buy something I don't even know about yet: a dazzling new product or something I have always wanted but had considered out of reach. And that's kind of exciting.

Even more exciting would be if I got through the holidays telling people about sales and not taking advantage of any of them myself. But I know myself and that is extremely unlikely.


----------



## decredis (Oct 10, 2020)

decredis said:


> After a weekend of playing around with various amp sims (Helix Native, Amplitube, Bias Amp/FX, and Neural DSP) my Black Friday hopes now firmly include Neural DSP doing some kind of sale. Their Plini and Cory Wong are especially wonderful, and the Parallax and Darkglass are pretty cool for bass too.


So I'm toying with having a budget of about £1000 for Black Friday, and my plans are now (1) Some Neural DSP ampsims; (2) A really good sampled piano (one of VSL's, or Embertone's or Soniccouture's? I don't know); (3) One of the mediaeval libraries (maybe Rinascimento); (4) VSL's synchronized woodwinds (but this will be pre-BF as they are on sale now; and may be prevented if IW1.2 comes out and is good enough to make VSL seem redundant); and (5) a 2 TB internal SSD.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 10, 2020)

decredis said:


> So I'm toying with having a budget of about £1000 for Black Friday, and my plans are now (1) Some Neural DSP ampsims; (2) A really good sampled piano (one of VSL's, or Embertone's or Soniccouture's? I don't know); (3) One of the mediaeval libraries (maybe Rinascimento); (4) VSL's synchronized woodwinds (but this will be pre-BF as they are on sale now; and may be prevented if IW1.2 comes out and is good enough to make VSL seem redundant); and (5) a 2 TB internal SSD.



Me too on the Neural DSP stuff. I just got done selling off my entire pedal board to be strictly in the box or stuff that integrates with the ‘box’ well like Elektron overbridge enabled hardware.

I want Archtype Corey Wong, the DG sim, and Parallax at a minimum.

Me too ditto ditto on the VSL Woodwinds (vs IW 1.2 ......)


----------



## decredis (Oct 10, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> Me too on the Neural DSP stuff. I just got done selling off my entire pedal board to be strictly in the box or stuff that integrates with the ‘box’ well like Elektron overbridge enabled hardware.
> 
> I want Archtype Corey Wong, the DG sim, and Parallax at a minimum.


Just incredible, aren't they. Such rich complex and versatile tones, and even though there are relatively few effects pedals built in, they are gorgeous. I definitely want the Corey Wong, and probably the Plini. I don't think I tend towards truly hi-gain enough to really justify the others.

In two minds about the bass ones; my naive ears are kind of satisfied with what I can do with the multiband compression and distortion plugins I already have and just guitar rig 5's bass amp/cab... I don't hear the difference in the way I can with the NDSP guitar amps.

EDIT: Honestly, I could do with a whole new custom-built PC with something of a better CPU than my current quad core i7, if I'm going to have several tracks with NDSP amp sims on them it's going to start getting a bit hairy for my existing machine. But that's going to have to wait for my savings to catch up.


----------



## ridgero (Oct 10, 2020)

Honestly, Spitfire always has great Black Friday deals, I am looking forward to that. Tundra is still on my Wishlist


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 10, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> I only need CSB and a sale won't do anything since I already have the loyalty code which is the best option. Like I said , no rush on buying.



Where is the loyalty code supposed to be?
I have CSS but i'm not aware of getting one.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 10, 2020)

USE WHAT YOU HAVE AND WRITE SOME MUSIC


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 10, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Where is the loyalty code supposed to be?
> I have CSS but i'm not aware of getting one.


You should have received an email with a discount code for other CSB. It appeared as being from Cinematic Studio Series. The title reads Cinematic Studio Brass - Your Personal Discount Code! Try doing a search in your email or check your spam. You should have also received a separate email with a loyalty code for CSSS. If you can't locate them , I would contact their support .


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 10, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> You should have received an email with a discount code for other CSB. It appeared as being from Cinematic Studio Series. The title reads Cinematic Studio Brass - Your Personal Discount Code! Try doing a search in your email or check your spam. You should have also received a separate email with a loyalty code for CSSS. If you can't locate them , I would contact their support .



Thanks, seems i haven't received such a code – probably it was consumed by my hungry spam folder.


EDIT:
found this on their homepage:

_Due to our bundle and loyalty discount system, if you buy either CSS or CSB, the price of all other library will be discounted by 30%.

If you have CS2, CSS or CSB, you can get US$100 off Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and vice versa. The piano library CSP is half price if bundled with CSS or CSB. 

Please note that education and loyalty discounts cannot be stacked. Neither discount can be stacked with our Black Friday sale discounts. _


----------



## Wake (Oct 10, 2020)

Regarding NeuralDSP stuff, other users might be more picky, but I found I got my stuff close enough to "that" sound just getting the GGD Zilla Cabs plugin, engineered by Adam Nolly. Very very similar tonal esthetic, not all the way there but can get pretty close for a tiny fraction of the cost.

Get the Amplex Nalex free amp plugin if you haven't already (or any number of other amp sims), stick it in front of the cabs and do some honest side-by-side comparison. For my ears it was a small compromise in tone that saved me a ton of cash.

Not a solution if you really wanna go all the way getting that sound, obviously. A frugal compromise.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 10, 2020)

easyrider said:


> USE WHAT YOU HAVE AND WRITE SOME MUSIC


What???!!??? No!!!! We don't actually make music with this stuff. It's only for the joy of saying "Hey, I own that!"

Now what else can I add to my collection. I have 400 gb still left to fill on my drive....


----------



## Patrick.K (Oct 10, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'd start by making a list of Black Friday purchases from last year, that you didn't really use yet. I've got a few myself.


I agree, buy, always buy ... but do new libraire make us better musicians? ...
Too much choice kills choice, and we spend a lot of time browsing libraries, I know what I'm talking about! 🤨


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> What???!!??? No!!!! We don't actually make music with this stuff. It's only for the joy of saying "Hey, I own that!"
> 
> Now what else can I add to my collection. I have 400 gb still left to fill on my drive....



I don't get all this talk about making music. I thought that this forum was for VI collectors.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 10, 2020)

Regardless of what I might claim about watching my spending, I'll have my eye out on Amazon Prime day next Tuesday and Wednesday for a good deal on a new NVMe.

Hey, I'm going to need the space someday, right?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 10, 2020)

easyrider said:


> USE WHAT YOU HAVE AND WRITE SOME MUSIC


That line is gonna hit you like a boomerang come Black Friday!


----------



## peladio (Oct 10, 2020)

Will Damage 2 go on sale on BF?


----------



## Frederick (Oct 11, 2020)

I promised myself I wouldn't add another SSD as my docking station is full... So, I bought a 2 TB SSD to replace a 1TB SSD. Problem solved!

I blame VSL with their damn Synchron Strings Pro introduction sale, their recent BBO releases and their Synchronized Woodwinds sale.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 11, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't add another SSD as my docking station is full... So, I bought a 2 TB SSD to replace a 1TB SSD. Problem solved!



I'm hoping for some good 4TB SSD sale.
Last year, an online seller had one, but only for a couple of hours.


----------



## decredis (Oct 16, 2020)

Gotta say, the two week trial on Neural DSP's products is very dangerous... I initially had my eye on the Cory and the Plini only but I'm gradually falling in love with the whole Archetype series; even the more metal-oriented ones can produce highly distinctive cleans and moderate crunch/edge of their own. And I'm increasingly seeing the value of the bass plug-ins too. 

Basically they're in danger of crowding out most of the rest of my Black Friday plans.


----------



## daan1412 (Oct 20, 2020)

Huge hopes for sales this year, since I'm planning to get a whole orchestral lineup from the ground. As for specific libraries, I haven't decided yet, so I hope for good deals across the board...


----------



## purple (Oct 20, 2020)

If I remember correctly, CSS and CSB both released near black friday. I hope CSW is the same.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Oct 20, 2020)

If only 27” iMacs ever went on sale....


----------



## rnb_2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> If only 27” iMacs ever went on sale....



Keep an eye on this site - https://prices.appleinsider.com/27-inch-imac-2020

They track the best prices on a constant basis, including some special deals of their own at a couple retailers (look for the green tags in the table). I expect there will be some bigger discounts around BF.


----------



## Fenicks (Oct 20, 2020)

For this Black Friday I hope Best Engine have a decent sale on their Eduardo Tarilonte libraries. I want Celtic Era (and Dark Era, but I doubt it'll be on sale). The fiddle, irish bouzouki and uillean pipes in Celtic Era really captured my imagination.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 20, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> Keep an eye on this site - https://prices.appleinsider.com/27-inch-imac-2020
> 
> They track the best prices on a constant basis, including some special deals of their own at a couple retailers (look for the green tags in the table). I expect there will be some bigger discounts around BF.


So, like $100 off instead of $50?


----------



## rnb_2 (Oct 20, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So, like $100 off instead of $50?



There are currently configs that are $200-400 off list, even excepting the seller that preinstalls their own RAM to save many hundreds (sometimes thousands) vs. list.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 20, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> There are currently configs that are $200-400 off list, even excepting the seller that preinstalls their own RAM to save many hundreds (sometimes thousands) vs. list.


Which can you still do RAM on? Truthfully, if they allowed self upgrades on RAM and the SSD, I would have got one during my last computer upgrade. Just to try out Logic. Probably good they don't for my budget.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Oct 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Which can you still do RAM on? Truthfully, if they allowed self upgrades on RAM and the SSD, I would have got one during my last computer upgrade. Just to try out Logic. Probably good they don't for my budget.



You can swap RAM yourself still on the iMacs (like in a minute) and Mac Minis (gotta take the whole thing apart) and of course the Mac Pros. Basically, you can’t on laptops and the iMac Pro.

SSDs however, are not gonna happen easily or really, at all (in most instances of the current lineup) Except the Mac Pro of course.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Oct 21, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> Keep an eye on this site - https://prices.appleinsider.com/27-inch-imac-2020
> 
> They track the best prices on a constant basis, including some special deals of their own at a couple retailers (look for the green tags in the table). I expect there will be some bigger discounts around BF.



damn, on that site the configuration I want comes in at $300 less than what I was going to pay going through Apple/OWC...hmmm. 

The question is do I wait until BF starts in hopes of a bigger discount, at the risk of A: nothing changes price-wise, B: inventory disappears, C: lead times on delivery grow exponentially longer (its already @ 3 weeks now)?


----------



## Zero&One (Oct 21, 2020)

@Nate Johnson as half of the world is sitting watching Netflix... sorry, working from home. BF will get hammered this year more than any. So I wouldn't rely on BF sales for physical sale items personally.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Oct 21, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> @Nate Johnson as half of the world is sitting watching Netflix... sorry, working from home. BF will get hammered this year more than any. So I wouldn't rely on BF sales for physical sale items personally.



yeah, I hear you. I work in retail, so I should know better - my fill rates on what I’m ordering are still only at 60%~ (insane!) So for physical goods, ‘get it while the gettin’s good’ is probably the right attitude!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 21, 2020)

Fenicks said:


> For this Black Friday I hope Best Engine have a decent sale on their Eduardo Tarilonte libraries. I want Celtic Era (and Dark Era, but I doubt it'll be on sale). The fiddle, irish bouzouki and uillean pipes in Celtic Era really captured my imagination.


For the last few years during Black Friday, there have been 40% off sales on all the Best Service products, like the Tarilontes, The Orchestra, EthnoWorld, Chris Hein, etc. (It doesn't include everything they sell on the store.) So something like Celtic Era or Dark Era would cost you about $155. 

Back in Black Friday 2016 (I think) they did a "Buy One Get One" sale on all their products.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 21, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Back in Black Friday 2016 (I think) they did a "Buy One Get One" sale on all their products.



Sounds like a great deal


----------



## berto (Oct 21, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> If only 27” iMacs ever went on sale....


If you want an iMac 27 beware of the heat !!! I won’t buy another one. Tried all suggested tricks but the only solution would be open it up and replacing stuff


----------



## Nate Johnson (Oct 21, 2020)

berto said:


> If you want an iMac 27 beware of the heat !!! I won’t buy another one. Tried all suggested tricks but the only solution would be open it up and replacing stuff



talking about a 2020 8 core model specifically?


----------



## Spaddie (Oct 21, 2020)

berto said:


> If you want an iMac 27 beware of the heat !!! I won’t buy another one. Tried all suggested tricks but the only solution would be open it up and replacing stuff



I too was wondering if this is specifically about the 10 core i9.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm waiting for Apple Silicon to drop first before I'll upgrade my Mac. However, I'm on a 2015 i7 iMac with 48 Gb RAM, which is still a pretty decent machine, and with my upgraded 2009 5,1 as a slave, means that I dont need to be in a hurry to upgrade.


----------



## rnb_2 (Oct 21, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> talking about a 2020 8 core model specifically?



From what I've heard on VI-C, cooling is not a major problem with the current generation - earlier generations certainly could spool the fans up pretty readily; I know my 2014 5k did. The 2014 was a 22nm chip, though, while the 2020s are (still) using the 14nm process introduced in 2015. Doubling the core count no doubt increases the heat, but I'm honestly not sure how much that is balanced by the smaller process and 5 years of refinement.

I'll repeat what I've said a few times: if you really need something like a fast iMac now, I wouldn't hesitate the get the current model. They will last you a few years, and will allow you to remain unconcerned as every DAW and plugin company wraps themselves around coding for Apple Silicon. By the time you're ready for your next computer, that will have sorted itself out.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 21, 2020)

My 2019 8 core i9 is fine.


----------



## thomasjdev (Oct 21, 2020)

I have the 2020 10-core i9 and its great. The fans can get moving with a heavy daw session (depending on your daw) but they don't ramp up super fast like the MBP and hasn't been an issue.


----------



## berto (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a late 2017 iMac. And I haven’t heard the fan noise until a few months ago. It had been greAt for 3 years. Now it goes black when under stress and it’s 59 Celsius all the time with peaks to 67-70 when Kontakt is open. I have to use a fan app to increase the fan speed. I hope the 2019 iMac is ok. But you gotta see that in 2 years.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 22, 2020)

Sorry to hear it. I guess we’ll see. I’m coming up on a year and it’s been great. My first iMac-towers before this.


----------



## rnb_2 (Oct 22, 2020)

berto said:


> I have a late 2017 iMac. And I haven’t heard the fan noise until a few months ago. It had been greAt for 3 years. Now it goes black when under stress and it’s 59 Celsius all the time with peaks to 67-70 when Kontakt is open. I have to use a fan app to increase the fan speed. I hope the 2019 iMac is ok. But you gotta see that in 2 years.



You might try using a bulb blower or hair dryer on the cool setting to blow in the vents along the bottom of the iMac display and on the back. Be prepared for a LOT of dust and debris to come out, either way.


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 22, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> I've been waiting to buy Serum so at this point, I might wait a little longer for a sale.
> 
> Actually, I just googled "Xfer Serum Black Friday" and found that they don't really do sales. Oh well. I guess in a way that's good, because now I won't have to justify waiting (to myself lol) and can just get it the next time I feel impulsive about buying it.



Have you take a look at pigments? I feel like it's every bit as good, and should go on a BF sale.


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm certainly not a GAS hoarder, but I've recently come to the painful conclusion that I've been neglecting some much more important tangible things due to the various software sales in the past years. Recently, I've been upgrading my PC instead and I've just gotten a new IKEA Jarvfjallet chair - the most comfortable chair that I've ever used. I also plan to purchase a new, more ergonomic desk in the future as well as a new multi-purpose keyboard controller - my M-AUDIO Axiom has clearly served its thing. So, any possible GAS offers, stay away from me for a long while (except maybe "The Ton" offer by SA).


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 23, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> Have you take a look at pigments? I feel like it's every bit as good, and should go on a BF sale.


No, haven’t checked out that one. I’ve just been using OMNI for the moment and my GAS has temporarily subsided.


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 23, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> No, haven’t checked out that one. I’ve just been using OMNI for the moment and my GAS has temporarily subsided.



Take a look, I feel like it has a fair amount of overlap with Serum, and in fact I prefer it.


----------



## jazzbozo (Nov 3, 2020)

Cinesamples BF sale! Broke down and got the Cinesamples Brass complete. Crossing my fingers that Cinematic Studio products will have their sale in the next few weeks. My poor wallet...


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

jazzbozo said:


> Cinesamples BF sale! Broke down and got the Cinesamples Brass complete. Crossing my fingers that Cinematic Studio products will have their sale in the next few weeks. My poor wallet...


That's exactly what I'm after too


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

Cinestrings is calling my name, especially now that it's on sale.


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 3, 2020)

I hope for a 50 % sale on Cinematic Studio Site.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Cinestrings is calling my name, especially now that it's on sale.


It's either that or CSS for me.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> It's either that or CSS for me.


World's apart!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> World's apart!


I know  I'm mainly interested in the short articulations.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> I know  I'm mainly interested in the short articulations.


What kind of music?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> What kind of music?


Well, I'd like some more punchy short articulations compared to what I have in HWS. It seems to me they can both deliver that, or what do you think?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Well, I'd like some more punchy short articulations compared to what I have in HWS. It seems to me they can both deliver that, or what do you think?


I think Cinestrings has CSS beat for that! In fact, It seems like that's one of Cinestrings strong points, and is one of the main reasons I want to buy it. 

@ChrisSiuMusic Thoughts? I know you have both.


----------



## wholeonions (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm hoping to pick up some more VSL Special Editions or maybe MIR. I really like the way VSL's stuff works. I'm considering BBCSO as well. I like the sound of it, for the most part and it seems pretty simple to use.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 3, 2020)

Kurosawa said:


> I hope for a 50 % sale on Cinematic Studio Site.



That would be quite an earthquake.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I think Cinestrings has CSS beat for that! In fact, It seems like that's one of Cinestrings strong points, and is one of the main reasons I want to buy it.
> 
> @ChrisSiuMusic Thoughts? I know you have both.


Really? Sounds good! CSS is no slouch though


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Really? Sounds good! CSS is no slouch though



Definitely no slouch! But it is a darker and smaller tone.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Really? Sounds good! CSS is no slouch though



Compare to this.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Definitely no slouch! But it is a darker and smaller tone.


That's a good point, Cinestrings maybe mixes better with HS.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> That's a good point, Cinestrings maybe mixes better with HS.


Those Nashville Scoring Strings sound pretty mean though!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Those Nashville Scoring Strings sound pretty mean though!


Way too much choice nowadays!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Way too much choice nowadays!


Haha! Yup!!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Way too much choice nowadays!


Just saw this video. CSS doesn't get anywhere near this aggressive. This guy actually had to "tame" Cinestrings, because the shorts really have that gritty sound, which is perfect for aggressive stuff. CSS really isn't that gritty, but it's definitely tight!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Just saw this video. CSS doesn't get anywhere near this aggressive. This guy actually had to "tame" Cinestrings, because the shorts really have that gritty sound, which is perfect for aggressive stuff. CSS really isn't that gritty, but it's definitely tight!



Wow, that's gritty alright. Thanks for the link! Tempting, tempting!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I think Cinestrings has CSS beat for that! In fact, It seems like that's one of Cinestrings strong points, and is one of the main reasons I want to buy it.
> 
> @ChrisSiuMusic Thoughts? I know you have both.


It's interesting! While CSS has good shorts, they're quite dry and not what I'd call immediately 'Hollywood' sounding, if you know what I mean. However, they're flexible. Sometimes I find the CS shorts not short enough, while the different short lengths of CSS really give you the options.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I think Cinestrings has CSS beat for that! In fact, It seems like that's one of Cinestrings strong points, and is one of the main reasons I want to buy it.
> 
> @ChrisSiuMusic Thoughts? I know you have both.



I think, you will like it, as Cinestrings Shorts are cutting through and have some kind of untamed wildness. And a warm full sound, not gentle at all.
A bit like an Islay Whisky.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> It's interesting! While CSS has good shorts, they're quite dry and not what I'd call immediately 'Hollywood' sounding, if you know what I mean. However, they're flexible. Sometimes I find the CS shorts not short enough, while the different short lengths of CSS really give you the options.


Ah! Which would you say is more aggressive?


----------



## laurikoivisto (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Just saw this video. CSS doesn't get anywhere near this aggressive. This guy actually had to "tame" Cinestrings, because the shorts really have that gritty sound, which is perfect for aggressive stuff. CSS really isn't that gritty, but it's definitely tight!



@Farkle mentioned


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Ah! Which would you say is more aggressive?


The CSS spiccatos and staccatissimos are quite aggressive, but CS shorts with the modwheel all the way up can be very good too. I'd say it's a matter sound preference in the end.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks, Chris. It's true the spiccatos in CSS sound "shorter"/tighter than those in Cinestrings, probably because of the room sound in Cinestrings.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

There's also this comparison by Daniel James:

CSS

CineStrings


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> If only 27” iMacs ever went on sale....


They had college discounts recently....they were not that strict on proof


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 3, 2020)

synthnut1 said:


> They had college discounts recently....they were not that strict on proof



yeah, I just heard about that. Someone also linked me to Expercom who offers discounts with coupon codes. Best bang for the buck seems to be the aforementioned 27” iMac - a little over $200 off, compared to buying from Apple.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 3, 2020)

Ironically enough, all three of these are on sale currently (or eminently), so I doubt BF will reveal any cheaper pricing:

Con Moto
Nashville Scoring Strings
Vista

One of these libraries will inevitably end up on my hard drive!


----------



## PeterN (Nov 17, 2020)

Soothe2, EZbass and Antares.


Its quiet. Lurking every day. Nothing.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 19, 2020)

Welp, here’s my latest list. Not sure if any of this stuff will get magic pricing or not, but nonetheless...

Felt Inst - Blisko Strings Bundle
Westwood Inst - Violin + Cello Untamed
Gforce - all expansion packs for Mtron
Murst Instruments - Stone
Phonoloop - everything they have
Slate + Ash - Cycles
Performance Samples - Vista

possibly a new midi controller if I can find one I like

oh and Loopback - so I can start experimenting with session screen captures/live streams/etc

since I just ponied up for an iMac, none of this may actually happen, cuz you know, money


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 19, 2020)

Still waiting for Jade to go on sale (@StrezovSampling if you're reading this...).
All my BF decisions will be taken based on that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> Westwood Inst - Violin + Cello Untamed


I’d add the bass too. Maybe it’s just my OCD talking


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I’d add the bass too. Maybe it’s just my OCD talking



already got it!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 19, 2020)

I honestly had no serious intentions purchasing anything this BF, save perhaps for another 4TB SSD. Possibly Berlin Strings if they decide to do anything like the last big sale they had on it, but honestly had no serious desire for buying anything at all.

Then Afflatus was offered at 50% off. Now I'm listening to all the demos and walktroughs.....it does sound very good......


----------



## PeterN (Dec 21, 2020)

*Black Friday and White Christmas BROKEN dreams list:*

- No ezbass

When is Toontracks birthday?


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 21, 2020)

PeterN said:


> *Black Friday and White Christmas BROKEN dreams list:*
> 
> - No ezbass
> 
> When is Toontracks birthday?



I would expect the first sale on EZbass about two or three years after the first sale on Superior Drummer 3. I guess we can expect a generous 10% discount by then. Or a EZbass expansion for free.

My prediction is, that we will see some discounts for the EZbass expansions next year. But EZbass will stay at this price. The folks at Toontrack may even be thinking, if they launched it too cheap.

EZdrummer, EZmix and EZkeys get talked down a lot. And thus we see the deals on BF. So people, please stop the praise for EZbass. I personally already got it. But hey, it's christmas time. So do something good for everybody else and unleash the hatred for EZbass! Come on, it's called EZ, because it's for stupid people. Every REAL composer records his own bass guitar in the end. We all know this. And we recommend this to every beginner. So start the shit talk on EZbass already, will you?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 21, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> I would expect the first sale on EZbass about two or three years after the first sale on Superior Drummer 3. I guess we can expect a generous 10% discount by then. Or a EZbass expansion for free.
> 
> My prediction is, that we will see some discounts for the EZbass expansions next year. But EZbass will stay at this price. The folks at Toontrack may even be thinking, if they launched it too cheap.
> 
> EZdrummer, EZmix and EZkeys get talked down a lot. And thus we see the deals on BF. So people, please stop the praise for EZbass. I personally already got it. But hey, it's christmas time. So do something good for everybody else and unleash the hatred for EZbass! Come on, it's called EZ, because it's for stupid people. Every REAL composer records his own bass guitar in the end. We all know this. And we recommend this to every beginner. So start the shit talk on EZbass already, will you?


I'm waiting for there to be 6 EZBass expansions. Maybe they'll offer a 6-pack.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 21, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> I would expect the first sale on EZbass about two or three years after the first sale on Superior Drummer 3. I guess we can expect a generous 10% discount by then. Or a EZbass expansion for free.
> 
> My prediction is, that we will see some discounts for the EZbass expansions next year. But EZbass will stay at this price. The folks at Toontrack may even be thinking, if they launched it too cheap.
> 
> EZdrummer, EZmix and EZkeys get talked down a lot. And thus we see the deals on BF. So people, please stop the praise for EZbass. I personally already got it. But hey, it's christmas time. So do something good for everybody else and unleash the hatred for EZbass! Come on, it's called EZ, because it's for stupid people. Every REAL composer records his own bass guitar in the end. We all know this. And we recommend this to every beginner. So start the shit talk on EZbass already, will you?



EZkeys is great. And I play piano, but its still great. Piano sounds good too. If Ezbass hated, its probably good. 150 EUR is still reasonable for a bass player - if no birthday coming - ahhhhh.....will get it.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 21, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm waiting for there to be 6 EZBass expansions. Maybe they'll offer a 6-pack.



I'm voting for 3-packs as with EZXs and EZkey Expansion.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 21, 2020)

PeterN said:


> EZkeys is great. And I play piano, but its still great. If Ezbass hated, its probably good. 150 EUR is still reasonable for a bass player - if no birthday coming - ahhhhh.....will get it.



When we have seen the last sale on EZkeys this year, we all know it started right here with your outrageous words of generosity!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 21, 2020)

I think EZBass is terrific. It's definitely one of my favorite releases of this year.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 23, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I think EZBass is terrific. It's definitely one of my favorite releases of this year.



Absolutely. It's reasonable to wait for a sale for the expansions, which are maybe a little bit too expensive. But EZbass itself is a steal at the current price. And I guess the Toontrack guys know this. Hard to justify to wait for a sale that may never come.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 23, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> Absolutely. It's reasonable to wait for a sale for the expansions, which are maybe a little bit too expensive. But EZbass itself is a steal at the current price. And I guess the Toontrack guys know this. Hard to justify to wait for a sale that may never come.



They've just sent out 20% vouchers for the store. But not available on EZBass

All items available in the webshop for the duration of the promotion apply, except for:
EZbass (TT450)
Metal EBX (TT488)
Classic Rock EBX (TT486)
and loads of others. Similar to NI's voucher, a bit pointless unless you want an ancient EZX


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 23, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> They've just sent out 20% vouchers for the store. But not available on EZBass
> 
> All items available in the webshop for the duration of the promotion apply, except for:
> EZbass (TT450)
> ...



I would take a look at the new Best Service promotion. You will get 20 off of EZbass as well over the holidays.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 24, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> Absolutely. It's reasonable to wait for a sale for the expansions, which are maybe a little bit too expensive. But EZbass itself is a steal at the current price. And I guess the Toontrack guys know this. Hard to justify to wait for a sale that may never come.


A Toontrack sale that will _never_ come? 

Sales are integral to the way Toontrack markets all their products. 
The only reason EZBass isn't discounted is that they apparently consider it to be a new product. We'll see how long that lasts. 

Eventually, they will do the things they do with everything else: people will be able to buy EZBass and get a "free" bass tossed in as part of the original purchase, discounts on expansions, etc.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 24, 2020)

I bagged EZBass last night. Very impressed by it, especially the audio capture function.
The one time it technically got it wrong... the bass line was better! Threw in some slaps and it was rocking.
Was on the fence about this for ages, but I can see how productive this will be now.
I've got great mileage out of EZKeys, so I have no doubt this will be the same.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Jan 20, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> A Toontrack sale that will _never_ come?
> 
> Sales are integral to the way Toontrack markets all their products.
> The only reason EZBass isn't discounted is that they apparently consider it to be a new product. We'll see how long that lasts.
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. What I meant was, that EZbass itself may not see a sale price for a very long time. Look at Superior Drummer 3. I would expect a bundle including EZbass plus an Expansion at a reduced price maybe in two years. But Toontrack is pretty conservative with sales for their "best" products. After about three years you will see discounts on their SDXs. I don't know where Toontrack puts EZbass in this regard. 

I assume there won't be a sale this or the next year other than to persuade people to buy their expansions, which they probably won't if they don't own EZbass itself. The force is strong with EZbass. And it is absolutely worth the current price. There is even the risk, that they raise the price a little in the meantime, as they did with several Expansions and Bundles at the beginning of last year.

I would urge everybody to wait for sales on about everything that gets talked about in this forum. And this includes several products by Toontrack. But EZbass for me is one of the few exceptions, where you gain too little for waiting. Just don't buy a new set of strings for your E-Bass and you're nearly there.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 20, 2021)

You know. I saw this topic title again and only very briefly wondered if this wasn't a bit to early.

Nah.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 20, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> You know. I saw this topic title again and only very briefly wondered if this wasn't a bit to early.
> 
> Nah.


The exact same thing happened to me hahaha! Are we all saving up again for november?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The exact same thing happened to me hahaha! Are we all saving up again for november?



Even these two months later I'm still pretty sated as far as Software is concerned. There's a few Sound Design tools I may break my fast for, but I think the coming year will focus on a PC that comfortably runs EWHO and some hardware.

I guess I'll be saving up for when the used gear prices come back down. Stuff's crazy right now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 20, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> Even these two months later I'm still pretty sated as far as Software is concerned. There's a few Sound Design tools I may break my fast for, but I think the coming year will focus on a PC that comfortably runs EWHO and some hardware.
> 
> I guess I'll be saving up for when the used gear prices come back down. Stuff's crazy right now.


Same here. I am happy with the updates Ben Osterhouse has provided and have come to the realization I mostly just want to make music with the stuff I already have. Although I did buy a new (small / affordable) sample yesterday. We’ll see how long this lasts hehe...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 20, 2021)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> Sorry for the late reply. What I meant was, that EZbass itself may not see a sale price for a very long time. Look at Superior Drummer 3. I would expect a bundle including EZbass plus an Expansion at a reduced price maybe in two years. But Toontrack is pretty conservative with sales for their "best" products. After about three years you will see discounts on their SDXs. I don't know where Toontrack puts EZbass in this regard.
> 
> I assume there won't be a sale this or the next year other than to persuade people to buy their expansions, which they probably won't if they don't own EZbass itself. The force is strong with EZbass. And it is absolutely worth the current price. There is even the risk, that they raise the price a little in the meantime, as they did with several Expansions and Bundles at the beginning of last year.
> 
> I would urge everybody to wait for sales on about everything that gets talked about in this forum. And this includes several products by Toontrack. But EZbass for me is one of the few exceptions, where you gain too little for waiting. Just don't buy a new set of strings for your E-Bass and you're nearly there.


Martin, maybe you should start a new thread on EZBass. 

I did a video on it when I got it and I wasn't completely sure if it was for me or not. But I use it all the time now. So I agree that it is a good deal and the current price is more than fair. I'm just waiting for them to get up to 6 MIDI expansions, as I'm hoping there will be a price break then.


----------

